# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Thithja e gishtit eshte nje rrezik per femijen

## driniluka

Shumica e fëmijëve ndalojnë thithjen e gishtit nga mosha 3 deri në 6 vjeç. Por për fëmijët që e vazhdojnë këtë zakon, pasi e dhëmbët përhershëm fillojnë të dalin, ekzistojnë disa pasoja.
Probleme me dhembët
Problemet në dhembët mund të shkaktohen nga thithja e vazhdueshme e gishtit të madh. Dhembët e fëmijëve nuk mund të rriten në mënyrën e duhur. Dhe me shumë mundësi mund drejtohen jashtë nofullave dhe të dalin katarosh. Kështu në varësi të problemit, mund të jetë e nevojshme ndërhyrja për ortodon.
Vështirësi në të folur
Nëse fëmija vazhdon thithjen e gishtit të madh edhe pasi i kanë dalë dhembët e përhershëm, mund të ketë pasoja në të folur. Dhembët katarosh ndikojnë negativisht në tingullin e zërit. Për këtë arsye fëmijët që e vazhdojnë këtë zakon të keq mund të kenë probleme edhe në të folur.
Për më tepër, thithja e gishtit për një kohë të gjatë ndikon edhe në pozicionin e gjuhës. Për shkak të kësaj, fëmija mund të ketë probleme me shqiptimin saktë të disa shkronjave edhe pasi të shkojë në shkollë.
Përhapja e mikrobeve nëse fëmija thith gishtin
Mikrobet perhapen me thithjen e gishtit, nëse fëmijët e vazhdojnë edhe gjatë vajtjes në shkollë. Fëmijët prekin gjëra të ndryshme, rrezik ky, që mund të infektoi gojën me mikrobe të ndryshme.
Gisht të infektuar
Fëmijët që thithin fortë gishtin e madh mund ti shkaktojnë plagë dhe infeksion.
Ngacmim nga bashkëmoshatarët
Fëmijët që e vazhdojnë këtë zakon të keq edhe gjatë viteve, nga kopshti por edhe më vonë, kanë shumë mundësi që të bëhen qendër ngacmimi nga shokët e klasës. Thithja e gishtit të madh konsiderohet si diçka normale për foshnjat ose fëmijët e vegjël. Kështu që, nëse e vazhdojnë këtë edhe në mosha më të madhe mund të hasin komente tallëse nga persona të moshës së tyre. Këto pra ishin disa nga pasojat nëse fëmijët vazhdojnë thithjen e gishtit të madh edhe në moshë madhore. Prandaj bëni kujdes nëse fëmija thith gishtin.
burimi: Femija thith gishtin

----------

